# Slingshot Beyonce ...



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

I´m so happy and proud about this new one, today I wash shutting and the accuracy is amazing with this ergonomic design TTF ... Four of my friends want one , I´m going to work in the process to duplicate this handmade pice ...

The paracord and the waterproof cover was a great idea !! really useful...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice! It looks very comfortable and solid in the hand. You could sell many of them if you can find a way to make them quickly.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a damn fine looking shooter. A lot of people would love to get their hands on Beyonce!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Very nice! It looks very comfortable and solid in the hand. You could sell many of them if you can find a way to make them quickly.
> 
> Todd


Gray .... Thanks for your comment, the nice of this design is that is completely handmade , but I´m going to find the way to preserve this method but copy fast ... thanks again ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

ash said:


> That's a **** fine looking shooter. A lot of people would love to get their hands on Beyonce!


ash ... completely agree with you !!!  thanks for your comment !! regards ...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Sweet! Great solid looking shooter, with nice curves, like it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's so hot it's sweating in the last two pics. lol I really like it. Nice design. Looks like it becomes one with the hand.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I like a bit of booty in my hands too! Looks like a nice comfy grip..


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful Ergo!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Great design and great sculpting job!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow that looks really great! What kind of wood is it?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks very comfortable. Nice work.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Absolute belter, begging for some injection moulding technology I'd say.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great work, friend! She looks like an absolute pleasure...I agree that they'd sell as fast as you could make em'...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

PorkChopSling said:


> Sweet! Great solid looking shooter, with nice curves, like it!


Thanks my friend !! your profile picture is so nice too !! deliciously nice !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

treefork said:


> It's so hot it's sweating in the last two pics. lol I really like it. Nice design. Looks like it becomes one with the hand.


Hey!! that´s the idea !! this design becomes one with the hand truly !! so comfortable !! thanks for your comment !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

bullseyeben! said:


> I like a bit of booty in my hands too! Looks like a nice comfy grip..


It´s really a comfy grip !! thanks for the comment !!  regards and merry Christmas !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dead Bunny said:


> Very nice!


Thanks !!! .... Merry Christmas from Mexico !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Wonderful Ergo!


I´m really happy to see that that is what come to your mind watching it , because that was the mine intention in the design !! thanks for your comment !! Merry Christmas !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> Great design and great sculpting job!


Thanks ... that was hard man !! a lot of ours with the rasp and with the sandpaper !! thanks for appreciate that ...Merry Christmas !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Wow that looks really great! What kind of wood is it?


 This is a so nice wood to work with , hard, and beautiful !! thanks for ask ... Merry Christmas from Mexico !!

Tzalam









Also called Caribbean Walnut. This is a high-density wood from Mexico. This wood is fairly fine-textured with a straight open grain and colors that range from light brown to chocolate. These mostly-brown hardwood floors will ometimes have streaks of red or lustrous brown, might at times be faintly striped in red, or sharply demarcated from the white sapwood. Our finish renders a red to dark brown, semi-gloss surface. This type of wood offers a resistance of 2,400 pounds per square inch, making it suitable for high traffic applications. It includes a 10-year warranty when used for interiors.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

The Warrior said:


> Looks very comfortable. Nice work.


Thanks buddy ... Merry Christmas !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Absolute belter, begging for some injection moulding technology I'd say.


Hey Magic Thanks ! that´s a good idea !! I do not have enough information about the process of that , but I´m going to start to looking for it .... Regars !! Thanks for the comment


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Great work, friend! She looks like an absolute pleasure...I agree that they'd sell as fast as you could make em'...


Thanks buddy ... sound great that opinion ! at this moment I have 5 request , four of my local friend and one from this forum, lets see how fast can I make them ... usually I´m so slow hahaha... I´m going to improve the process .... Regards and Happy Christmas !!!


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

JOS said:


> Dead Bunny said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!
> ...


Felicidades a usted y su familia!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Orale con la menumental morenaza, a ver si aluego me la emprestas pa ver si me asienta mi Jos jajaja!

Se me hacía que con esta obra si ibas a volver al redil del buen camino jajaja!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Booty-licious for sure!! Great work!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dead Bunny said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > Dead Bunny said:
> ...


Gracias ! que lindo leerle en español, también la mandamos muchas bendiciones a usted en casa y a su familia !!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> Orale con la menumental morenaza, a ver si aluego me la emprestas pa ver si me asienta mi Jos jajaja!
> 
> Se me hacía que con esta obra si ibas a volver al redil del buen camino jajaja!


Como dijo el boxeador ... ¨Todo se lo debo a mi manager ¨ si no fuera por ti mi estimado Chepo estaría lijando con el cortauñas y metiendo las en aceite quemado del recambio del carro .... Pues nomas que tenga tiempo me tiro a explayarme; Ademas si una de mis muy humildes obras te apetece solo dilo y con gusto y sintiendo me de lo mas honrado , te manufacturo la tuya ... nomas me platicas las medidas por que ya vi que te cargas unas retroexcavadoras medio XL ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Booty-licious for sure!! Great work!


Thanks a lot for your comment !! Regards and merry Christmas !! ...


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

solid and reliable looking, great job, you have done extremely well there 

-Epic


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Esa canija es una obrita de arte , encajona la manopla para dar mucho gustirrinín , excelente y elegante la escuela de México Lindo.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Pos yo ya tengo gallo pa la resortera de mes, Olo verá como se rifa en los cocolazos


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

EpicAussie888 said:


> solid and reliable looking, great job, you have done extremely well there
> 
> -Epic


hey Epic ... Thanks for your comment!! nice brown belt !! what stile of karate do you practice ??? visit us: www.facebook.com/InkaiCumbres


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> Esa canija es una obrita de arte , encajona la manopla para dar mucho gustirrinín , excelente y elegante la escuela de México Lindo.


Alf brother !! excelente descriptiva !! mejor no le pude haber reseñado !! Gracias por tus letras ... te mando buenas vibras desde Mty Mx.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> Pos yo ya tengo gallo pa la resortera de mes, Olo verá como se rifa en los cocolazos


A loco !! que chido mi Chepo, nunca me he enterado como se rifa esa fina distinción, pero ya sabes que como el Borras, nomas me dices y me aviento !! jajajaja... tu siempre impulsando y enseñando me , mi estimado mayestro ... ya veras hora que sea presidente te nombro secretario general de horquetas nacionales y artesanías autóctonas afines Mexicanas !! ajuuua ! te vamos a comprar toallas de a mil baros pa tus baños de burbujas de media tarde ... y te mandaremos traer curado de Chinconcuac hecho el mismito día !!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

My first impression was, "WOW what a ergo shooter", very nice worked and formed !

Merry christmas to Mèxico :wave:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> My first impression was, "WOW what a ergo shooter", very nice worked and formed !
> 
> Merry christmas to Mèxico :wave:


Hey Mr.Teh !!! thanks for your comment... the ergo is the goal of this design !! thanks for appreciate that !!! Merry Christmas to you man !!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Any body Know this Rabbitstopper user !?? he is publicizing my forks , and he is not doing a mention about he is not the autor ! ... :what: ...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

JOS said:


> Any body Know this Rabbitstopper user !?? he is publicizing my forks , and he is not doing a mention about he is not the autor ! ... :what: ...


I dont know him, many adorn themselves with foreign feathers, that's really sad !!

regards mr.teh


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > Any body Know this Rabbitstopper user !?? he is publicizing my forks , and he is not doing a mention about he is not the autor ! ... :what: ...
> ...


Please replace "many" with "some" fortunately only some :wave:


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

The dog bits my fork !!!! HAAAAAAA anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: .... I´m fixing the damage .....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

JOS said:


> The dog bits my fork !!!! HAAAAAAA anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: .... I´m fixing the damage .....


Ouch....BAD DOG!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> JOS said:
> 
> 
> > The dog bits my fork !!!! HAAAAAAA anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: anic: .... I´m fixing the damage .....
> ...


Fortunately any scratches and the paracorde was damaged ... I already change the paracorde and sand the scratches .... and ready !! nothing happened !!


----------



## coyote-1 (Oct 24, 2013)

ash said:


> That's a **** fine looking shooter. A lot of people would love to get their hands on Beyonce!


Beyonce, and slingshot, belong in a sentence together... not here, but in the swimwear arena.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

coyote-1 said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > That's a **** fine looking shooter. A lot of people would love to get their hands on Beyonce!
> ...


LOL.... could be right ...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Another fork, with the same wood is coming !! Different design , different size , same stile ...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478579105596093&set=pcb.478579962262674&type=1&theater


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Here we have the new one !!! yeiii ...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29235-slingshot-salma/


----------

